# Pedigree Paperwork



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I need your advice about what paperwork I should expect/ask for when buying a pedigree kitten (as a pet/show only) and how the process works. 

Is there a way of telling if the pedigree papers are genuine? Should I be looking out for a seal or such? At what point should I sign a contact, when I put down the deposit? Should I ask to see copies of papers proving the parents are tested for relevant genetic diseases? 

Also how does it work in terms of naming the kitten and choosing the registered name? I understand it will have the breeders prefix, but do they choose the rest of the name?

Sorry if these are naive questions, but I've never bought a pedigree cat before and just wanted a heads up before I go view some kittens!

Thanks


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your advice about what paperwork I should expect/ask for when buying a pedigree kitten (as a pet/show only) and how the process works.


TICA registered kittens, I can't help with. But GGCF... when you collect your kitten you should have a signed, dated, at least 4 generation pedigree, a vaccination card showing both parts of the vac's, a receipt for the total amount, something in writing (unless it's shown on the vac card) stating when/how the kitten was wormed, dietary advice and most important of all, a white registration card. The breeder may not have this to hand at the time you collect your kitten (for perfectly valid reasons) but I think that always gives the buyer a bit of a conundrum - just very occasionally it never materialises and the purchaser then discovers that the kitten was never actually registered or the kitten's parents were never registered, etc. Best ask the breeder, well beforehand, if the registration card will be available to collect at the same time as your kitten.

As far as are the papers genuine goes, anyone can produce a pedigree on a desktop so the only thing you need to be certain is genuine is the white registration card - the details thereon of the kitten, its parents and the registration numbers should, of course, match the kitten's pedigree. If the breeder does not have the registration card from GCCF, the kitten's registration number may be missing from the pedigree document simply because the breeder will not know the number until s/he has the reg cards issued by GCCF. If you know what, if any, genetically related health tests *should* be carried out for the breed you've chosen, then it certainly can't hurt to ask the breeder to see the results. Let them know beforehand - for example, I have results for my own but these were in the form of email from Langfords DNA testing service and I'd have a devil of a job finding them on my pc if I was asked to do so 'in the moment'.

Names - often a breeder will invite the new owner to choose a name to be used with the breeder's prefix. Ask the breeder - unless the kittens had already been registered most are perfectly happy for you to choose.

ETA: Check the GCCF suspension list for the name/prefix of the breeder.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Meant to say - I can't advise on contracts as I don't use them. However, unless you're presented with something that's relatively simple and not too wordy, I personally would feel happier taking the contract home with me to read properly before signing it and returning to the breeder.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, this is all really helpful! The kitten would be registered with GCCF. How do I go about checking their suspension list?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

You're very welcome. It's a difficult thing to discuss without making buying a pedigree kitten sound like a minefield!

The link to GCCF suspension lists:

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

As already mentioned the GCCF white registration card is the ultimate proof that you are buying a genuine pedigree kitten rather than a fancy pedigree certificate that might look good but has only been printed off someones computer at the end of the day. Sometimes there are hold ups on these cards coming out in the post from the GCCF and this used to mean new owners just had to take my word for it that I had registered the kitten....now that I use the online registering system for all litters it's really helped that I get a detailed email confirmation of the registrations I have applied for showing all their details inc sire and dam and name etc so can include a copy of this in with the kittens paperwork as peace of mind for my kittens new families if I cant provide the actual card on the day of collection itself. 

Personally I am happy for new owners to choose their kittens pedigree names and always offer this option....sometimes they ask me to choose!....but this varies as per each individual breeder. 

Hope this helps, Lisa.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Meant to say - I can't advise on contracts as I don't use them. However, unless you're presented with something that's relatively simple and not too wordy, I personally would feel happier taking the contract home with me to read properly before signing it and returning to the breeder.


I totally agree and think its more than reasonable to ask to take a copy/be sent a copy of the end contract and look through it carefully in advance to be sure what you will be agreeing to and signing for, particularly if you are visiting kittens and reserving at that point its also a good time to ask about contracts etc if nothing has been mentioned rather than arrive to excitedly pick up your kitten at the later date and be hit by something like war and peace to put your signature on.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

lisajjl1 said:


> I totally agree and think its more than reasonable to ask to take a copy/be sent a copy of the end contract and look through it carefully in advance to be sure what you will be agreeing to and signing for, particularly if you are visiting kittens and reserving at that point its also a good time to ask about contracts etc if nothing has been mentioned rather than arrive to excitedly pick up your kitten at the later date and be hit by something like war and peace to put your signature on.


A contract hasn't been mentioned yet, I'm just assuming there would be one, but I will ask about it when we go to view.

I've checked and neither the breeder or any of the background family tree have been suspended so that's good to know. I've already seen a map of the kitten's five generations.

I feel a bit more confident about what to ask when I go view this Sunday now


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hope your viewing goes really well and just wanted to say make sure you ask any questions you feel you want to ask and don't feel as though you are being nosey!....I love it if someone comes for a viewing and wants to know all about the in's and outs, tests, pedigree, how I am raising, what they have been eating etc, etc......also make sure you see Mum, and also Dad if he is also owned by breeder. 

Have a good look at other cats in the home, their health, condition and temperaments...your kitty will have been raised in this environment so will have had a major impact on its early development and health, spend plenty of time, don't rush or be rushed and don't commit if you have any doubts at all. 

If you like what you see and like the breeder themselves and how they are doing things, find them open, honest and easy to talk to its a good indication that you will feel comfortable asking for any help and support etc in the future and be able to build up a good relationship. : )

PS - Being nosey...what breed are you looking at? 

Lisa.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Scans of genuine GCCF registration papers in this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/319625-genuine-papers.html

You should also get a pedigree showing at least 3 generations of ancestors, with the correct breed numbers and registration numbers, signed by the breeder, and a receipt.

You should also get the kitten's vaccination card. It should have the kitten's pedigree name on as well as (if the breeder knows) it's pet name. Only having the pet name is only an issue if you intend showing your kitten, either pedigree or pedigree pet. Check to make sure it has the labels from the vaccines stuck inside, and from the chip if your kitten is already chipped.

Most breeders do their pedigrees on a computer now but there are still a few hand-writing them - was gobsmacked to have to input one for a friend to do the pedigrees for her Devon Rex kittens. It's such hard work to write them out, and it's easy to see how mistakes have got into pedigrees. For example, my first Oriental had a cat apparently called 'Taz Lucifers Angel' in his pedigree. Really she was 'Tzu Lucifers Angel', and I found a couple of other mistakes.

I do mine and my friend's using specialist software.

I would also expect to get a care sheet, and some samples of the food and cat litter the kitten is used to. My kittens also went with a blanket each that they had been sleeping with for a few days, and a couple of toys.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lisajjl1 said:


> <snip>
> 
> PS - Being nosey...what breed are you looking at?
> 
> Lisa.


I'm nosy as well! I wonder if you will take any photos while you are there?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

lisajjl1 said:


> If you like what you see and like the breeder themselves and how they are doing things, find them open, honest and easy to talk to its a good indication that you will feel comfortable asking for any help and support etc in the future and be able to build up a good relationship. : )
> 
> PS - Being nosey...what breed are you looking at?
> 
> Lisa.


I'm really hoping we get on. Already had a good few phone chats with her so I think we will have plenty to talk about!

It's an Abyssinian breeder! We are looking at a Red Silver male kitten. We are just at the viewing stage as we won't have a 100% confirmation from our landlord about having a second cat for another week yet. Hence why I'm not screaming and shouting about it  But fingers crossed, she as agreed over email, she just wants to come and double check the flat before she 100% commits, which is fair enough.



OrientalSlave said:


> I would also expect to get a care sheet, and some samples of the food and cat litter the kitten is used to. My kittens also went with a blanket each that they had been sleeping with for a few days, and a couple of toys.


Thanks for the paper examples and info. I'm taking a blanket with me on Sunday for the kitten, should be nice and smelly by the time we would bring him home!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I'm nosy as well! I wonder if you will take any photos while you are there?


I will try my best! Abyssinians aren't known for sitting still


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> <snip>
> It's an Abyssinian breeder! We are looking at a Red Silver male kitten.
> <snip>


Great breed (so long as you like energetic cats!) but Red Silver? Are they one of the breeders dabbling in sex-linked Red? I found a document listing all the colours and breed numbers:

http://www.raccs.co.uk/Documents/SOP Abyssinian.pdf

It gives the new numbers e.g. a Red Silver is ABY ds, the old number would be 23fs which is why it's there in brackets.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Everyone seems to have answered your questions - just want to wish you the best of luck and hope you have a fantastic time choosing your kitten (or rather being chosen )


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love Abysinian babies, there is something uniquely special about them, lucky you!.....but sshhhh don't tell my Siamese I said that!!!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Great breed (so long as you like energetic cats!) but Red Silver? Are they one of the breeders dabbling in sex-linked Red? I found a document listing all the colours and breed numbers:
> 
> http://www.raccs.co.uk/Documents/SOP Abyssinian.pdf
> 
> It gives the new numbers e.g. a Red Silver is ABY ds, the old number would be 23fs which is why it's there in brackets.


We like energetic, we need a kitten that can keep up with Luna 

Yes, there has been very limited breeding of Reds, she is one of the few in the UK producing this colour. In fact I believe this litter (5 kittens, all Red Silver) has the first Red Silver female born in the UK. The dad is Red Silver, the mum is Cream Silver. I can PM you the breeder's website if you're interested.


----------

